

Helm – A Functionally Reactive Game Engine - klrr
http://helm-engine.org/

======
alipang
"Checkout the guide for more examples"

...nope. Looks cool but really early. Any particular reason the Elerea library
would be particularly suitable for game development?

I'm not familiar with this particular flavor of FRP, but I'll be taking a look
at the paper, looks interesting.

~~~
klrr
I think he used it solely since it's more similar to the FRP in Elm. Not
completely sure though...

